# Homeblend



## silvester667 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi

really new to this and just wondered with such choice out there does anyone create their own home blend from the vast range of single type beans. If so what do you blend together?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Im thinking of trying my hand at some blends over the coming weeks...

Have been reading up on it a little and i think its all about finding some beans you like to sound of and having a play.

I found these guide lines and will give them a go,

Base of the blend.

Brazil

Dominican republic

Mexico

Peru

Panama

Add complexity & brightness

Ethiopian

Kenyan

Yemen

Zimbabwe

Zambia

Add body, acidity and flavour.

columbia

costa rica

guatemala

venezuela

All the above in small qtys.


----------



## silvester667 (Feb 18, 2014)

You could get some unusual/interesting results. I plan to settle in with some established blends and try this in the future.


----------

